# New Wellness CORE formulas



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Noticed these today when placing an order on chewy.com - hadn't seen them yet!

Wild Game formula
Wellness CORE Grain-Free Wild Game Formula

Duck, Lamb Meal, Chickpeas, Peas, Turkey Meal, Lentils, Pea Protein, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Tomato Pomace, Wild Boar, Rabbit, Ground Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Natural Duck Flavor, Spinach, Potassium Chloride, Broccoli, Carrots, Parsley, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin, Folic Acid], Apples, Minerals [Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate], Choline Chloride, Blueberries, Kale, Sweet Potatoes, Mixed Tocopherols added to preserve freshness, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract, Green Tea Extract.


Core Large Breed Formula
Wellness CORE Grain-Free Large Breed Formula

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Potatoes, Peas, Tomato Pomace, Dried Ground Potatoes, Ground Flaxseed, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Chicken Flavor, Pea Fiber, Potassium Chloride, Spinach, Broccoli, Carrots, Parsley, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin, Folic Acid], Apples, Minerals [Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate], Blueberries, Kale, Sweet Potatoes, L-Carnitine, Mixed Tocopherols added to preserve freshness, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract, Green Tea Extract.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been contemplating the Wild Game formula, but I have a lot of food bags to go through before I can get around to trying it. I don't have a large breed dog, so the Large Breed formula I will not be trying.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I haven't seen those in the stores yet. It will probably have to wait until there is a reset so they can make some space for them. They look good though, (as expected) and I think they will be popular.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't know what the guaranteed analysis is of either formula; but the ingredient list of the large breed formula seems better. The Wild Game formula includes pea protein before the first fat ingredient. That makes it a fairly substantial ingredient. Pea protein as a protein concentrate just like corn gluten.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Our Wild Boar formula is actually Tuscan boar that is trapped in the vineyards and other agricultural places. They do enormous damage.

Our Grain-Free Wild Boar uses 42% wild boar, 22% fresh meat and 20% dehydrated meat without bone.

No pea protein ever.....


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

When I saw Wellness Core on a Petsmart endcap I noticed how expensive it was! It had a brochure holder and a vet quoted saying that excessive minerals could be detrimental to your dogs health over time! I was impressed seeing a food company talking about excessive minerals. I called the number and asked what their phosphorus and sodium levels were. I was really surprised to find they were almost identical to Ol' Roy at Walmart! There is only a very few diets higher! tastle of the Wild is one that comes to mind. SO I am not very impressed with Wellness.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

FarminaND- Where can I buy this Wild Boar Dog food? It sounds very good. 

Not trying to change the topic but I can't find this food and really want to buy some to try on my pack.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

NewfieAussie said:


> FarminaND- Where can I buy this Wild Boar Dog food? It sounds very good.
> 
> Not trying to change the topic but I can't find this food and really want to buy some to try on my pack.


We will have an announcement shortly. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

There must be herds of boar in Italy these days.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

dr tim said:


> There must be herds of boar in Italy these days.


It is a very big problem throughout most of the country due to the high level of agriculture. Years back Eastern European varieties were imported for hunting and they bred with the local, smaller native boar and breed now at much higher rates and are much larger as much as 115 kg. The meat is in very good supply and is actually a true wild game meat except for the inspection process by the local Azienda Sanitaria Locale. It is in such good supply they started to dehydrate it for different uses. It is all one grade, for the table.


----------

